# Tim The Arab



## timthearab (20 October 2011)

Just wanted to let you all know to those that followed our heart breaking journey.
Tim passed away last night, after a very severe episode of colic, he put up a fight but the decission had to be made then and there.
I have lost my soul mate, my baby, my best friend, i will miss you as long as there is breath in my body Tim, RIP my brave 25ft Ginger Arab. I will see you again one day, where we will be together for eternity XXX


----------



## quirky (20 October 2011)

I am so, so  sorry to read this, after all you went through .

Take some comfort that he was back in his rightful home with people that loved him.

RIP Tim x


----------



## spike123 (20 October 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear this sad news. I am so pleased you got to be reunited even if it was for a short time. I followed Tim's story from when he went missing. R.I.P Tim you will be sadly missed.


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 October 2011)

So sorry to hear this sad news. RIP tim.


----------



## Cuffey (20 October 2011)

Very sorry, you and Tim were in our thoughts for a long time RIP Tim xx


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 October 2011)

So sorry to hear this, RIP Tim.


----------



## Mince Pie (20 October 2011)

Oh hun I'm so sorry  I missed your story the first time round but have tears streaming down my face after reading through your threads. I am so glad (well not glad but you know what I mean!) that he went at home surrounded by the people who loved him more than anything.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## MHOL (20 October 2011)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=232711&highlight=19mm

The original thread, very sad day today (((Hugs Lisa)))) xxxxx


----------



## Daffodil (20 October 2011)

That's so so awful for you, after everything you both went through to be reunited.    I am so very sorry.

Just take a little bit of heart that you were together when he went and he was with people who loved him the most.   RIP Tim xxx


----------



## Rueysmum (20 October 2011)

That's really sad news.  Thank goodness he came back to you though.  You will see him again one day.   RIP Tim x


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (20 October 2011)

Oh no that has brought tears to my eyes. I'm so sorry to hear your sad new. RIP Tim, you were truly loved by your mum. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Piccy (20 October 2011)

So so sorry to read this, run free little one.

My thoughts to all involved


----------



## JoannaC (20 October 2011)

So sorry for your loss RIP Tim run free


----------



## stormhorse (20 October 2011)

so sorry to hear your news.  But must be a relief to have had him back for the time you did.


----------



## misst (20 October 2011)

I had followed your story. So pleased you had him home and he was loved at the end. RIP Tim The Arab and (((hugs))) to you.


----------



## cloppy (20 October 2011)

Poor you, but lucky Tim that he was back with the person who loved him.  Rip Tim x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 October 2011)

RIP Tim.


----------



## CalllyH (20 October 2011)

Rip tim. Have fun in horse heaven. I followed this story with interest. Xx


----------



## timthearab (20 October 2011)

Thank you all for your wishes,im totally numb!!!but going through the motions, shaking in shock! and i miss my boy i will love and miss him beyond wordsXX


----------



## Dolcé (20 October 2011)

So very sorry, RIP Tim x


----------



## Amymay (21 October 2011)

I am so, so sorry to read this news.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## brighteyes (21 October 2011)

I absolutely can't believe this. After everything you went through to find him and bring him home. I'm just glad he ended his days with the one who loved him so much.

Rest easy now, Tim x

My sincere condolences to you x


----------

